# atv tire question, EFX MOTO-MTC TIRE



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

*EFX MOTO-MTC TIRE*
HEY GUYS ORDER A SET OF THESE TIRES IN 26" TIRE FOR A 14" WHEEL, IM WORRIED IF ITS GOINT TO BOGG DOWN MY MACHINE, OR LOSS POWER, I HAVE A 2010 KAWI BRUTE FORCE 750. I BELIEVE THE FRONT TIRES WEIGHT 28pnds and the rears weight 32pds? Your input is much appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

almond secondary from EPI you'll be good to go. And it wouldnt hurt to have maroon primary too.


----------

